# living in mount isa



## Dimitris.L (May 19, 2011)

Hi to all 

If it is possible, can anybody who knows , tell me some informations and advices about the house rending or appartement in that town?

thank you in advance.

Dimitris


----------



## Boboa (Mar 24, 2009)

It's a mining town. You probabily will have to rent a trailer.


----------



## aussieliz123 (Oct 6, 2011)

Check out realestate.com.au and put in your preferences


----------



## Dimitris.L (May 19, 2011)

Boboa said:


> It's a mining town. You probabily will have to rent a trailer.


thank you for replying
Is it true ? I am wondering to your post because I saw the view from the satelite 
"google earth" and there are many houses...
is that mach the popularity so I have to rent a trailer?


----------



## aussieliz123 (Oct 6, 2011)

Looked up on the link and there are options


----------



## aussieliz123 (Oct 6, 2011)

Depends on how much you want to spend


----------

